

Remind HN: Etsy's free API Codelesson course starts tomorrow (Feb 14) - kmfrk

If you didn't read [the original post](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857345) or somehow forgot about it (which happens to everyone all the time), here's a friendly reminder to visit [the course page](http://codelesson.com/courses/view/a-gentle-introduction-to-the-etsy-api) and sign up for what sounds like a great online course with a course outline that reads<p><pre><code>    Review of HTML and CSS
    Introduction to jQuery
    Creating an Etsy developer account
    Using the Etsy sandbox
    Querying user data
    Working with JSON
    Retrieving and displaying listings
    Authenticating and retrieving user data
    Retrieving sales data
</code></pre>
You even get an achievement for completing it in your profile (possibly an even better one if you are in the top of your class), which wouldn't hurt to have on your resumé.
======
kmfrk
Clickable:

[the original post]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857345>

[the course page]: [http://codelesson.com/courses/view/a-gentle-introduction-
to-...](http://codelesson.com/courses/view/a-gentle-introduction-to-the-etsy-
api)

